# Astrology - What's your sign?



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2014)

There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.

They were talking about me, I'm a Pisces and supposedly my best connection is with Scorpio.  I have been with Scorpians in the past and the relationship was fiery but we both wanted to control the other person so it didn't work out.  

What's your sign and who have you had the best relationships with.  Not necessarily romantic but that and other friendships as well.  I notice there are people here that I gravitate toward even though I don't know anyone in real life.


----------



## Granny (Apr 2, 2014)

Granny is a Scorpio ... I like Pisces people. My son is a Pisces - I call him my Sea of Tranquility between two mountains of fire ... my Aries daughter and my Scorpio daughter.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 2, 2014)

Yield.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2014)

I added a poll for even more fun!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Yield.



What's your sign, Brat?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2014)

Granny said:


> Granny is a Scorpio ... I like Pisces people. My son is a Pisces - I call him my Sea of Tranquility between two mountains of fire ... my Aries daughter and my Scorpio daughter.



Ouch.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 2, 2014)

Taurus.

My husband and best friend for 27 years is a Scorpio.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

Libra. Hubby is Virgo.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Yield.
> ...




What's Your Sign? | Road Sign Horoscope Infographic


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Taurus.
> 
> My husband and best friend for 27 years is a Scorpio.



Awww.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 2, 2014)

The sign you are most compatible with is the one directly across from you on the wheel.  I will find a good chart that shows which icon relates to your sign in a few minutes.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> The sign you are most compatible with is the one directly across from you on the wheel.  I will find a good chart that shows which icon relates to your sign in a few minutes.



Not necessarily. 180 degrees is an opposition, and while opposites attract, and can often offset each others' shortcomings, they can, when badly aspected, be at each others' throats.

Other compatibility signs are the ones 4 places over (in either direction) from yours.

Ultimately, basing everything on sun signs alone is less than acccurate. A full birth chart gives you far more detail.

I'm a Mars-conjunct Virgo with a Scorpio ascendant.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Moon child.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> 
> They were talking about me, I'm a Pisces and supposedly my best connection is with Scorpio.  I have been with Scorpians in the past and the relationship was fiery but we both wanted to control the other person so it didn't work out.
> 
> What's your sign and who have you had the best relationships with.  Not necessarily romantic but that and other friendships as well.  I notice there are people here that I gravitate toward even though I don't know anyone in real life.



I'm with a scorpio and we are best friends but also have control issues with each other


----------



## RosieS (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm  a Virgo.

First husband was Pisces and second is Aries. Hoping to wed a Zodiac of men.

Best male boss and current hubby were Aries. I always pull their chestnuts out of the fire and they keep me amused and unbored.

Best female bosses and friends are Sagittarius. They take it easy on me while appreciating me all the while.

I am an Earth Mother with a thing for playing with Fire.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 3, 2014)

I am a Libra. Wife was born Nov 13 not sure what her sign is.


----------



## westwall (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm a Libra and my wife is a Leo.


----------



## waltky (Apr 3, 2014)

Think Granny's is Scorpio - The Scorpion...

... an' she'll sting ya...

... if ya try to push any o' dat lefty lib'ral hooey on her.


----------



## Zander (Apr 3, 2014)

Aquarius. 

Haven't read a horoscope in years. 

The redhead is Pisces.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The sign you are most compatible with is the one directly across from you on the wheel.  I will find a good chart that shows which icon relates to your sign in a few minutes.
> ...



This is why people don't get into it too much, it is so complicated.  I had read that the opposite side is someone you relate to really well, is that true?  I never heard the one about 4 signs over being a good connection but you seem to know a lot about it.

Any other tidbits you can give us that are easier to swallow than the conjuncts and ascendant?     I think it's a really fun topic and anything you'd like to share, please do!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Zander said:


> Aquarius.
> 
> Haven't read a horoscope in years.
> 
> The redhead is Pisces.



My sister just three years older than me is an Aquarius.  She is such a smart girl and she does all of the family organizing and planning whenever we do things together.  She is planning our trip to Nashville right now.  That is tough with seven of us going.

I try to take things off her plate and just organize family meetings; these women are hard to corral for just that.  I try to accomodate everyone's schedule, she says this is how it's got to be.  

I like the way you call your wife, the redhead.  It just seems like a really cute relationship.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Once (IF) we get a good cross section of USMB Sun Signs it will be interesting to me to see whether my fav posters are those I'm astrologically compatible with.

Conversely, will the posters I have few exchanges with be those who are born under the signs I'm not astrologically compatible with?

This will be kinda fun because I already know the kinds of interactions i have with most of the regular posters here. So, now I will compare those folks with their Sun Signs and see if they do or don't correspond to the compatibility charts as they are 'supposed' to.

I already see some interesting results.

Some of the posters I don't have much interaction with happen to be those I'm not supposed to be compatible with.

Not that I necessarily have anything against them or that I feel they are bad people, it's more like we just haven't anything much in common.

No harm, no foul.

Interesting.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Once (IF) we get a good cross section of USMB Sun Signs it will be interesting to me to see whether my fav posters are those I'm astrologically compatible with.
> 
> Conversely, will the posters I have few exchanges with be those who are born under the signs I'm not astrologically compatible with?
> 
> ...



I wanted to make the poll with each astrological sign but there are only 10 options.  I was interested in other people's signs and how they aligned politically.  I wonder if one of the mods can add two options so we can keep a poll instead of having a list in the body of the thread.  It's easier just to look up top.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Once (IF) we get a good cross section of USMB Sun Signs it will be interesting to me to see whether my fav posters are those I'm astrologically compatible with.
> ...



Great idea.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 3, 2014)

Me a twin

-Geaux


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

*Symbol*
*Ruling
celestial body*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aries.svg
Aries
Mars
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Taurus.svg
Taurus
Venus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gemini.svg
Gemini
Mercury
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cancer.svg
Cancer
Moon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Leo.svg
Leo
Sun
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Virgo.svg
Virgo
Mercury
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Libra.svg
Libra
Venus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Scorpio.svg
Scorpio
Mars / Pluto
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sagittarius.svg
Sagittarius
Jupiter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Capricorn.svg
Capricorn
Saturn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aquarius.svg
Aquarius
Saturn / Uranus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pisces.svg
Pisces
Jupiter / Neptune


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2014)

Granny said:


> Granny is a Scorpio ... I like Pisces people. My son is a Pisces - I call him my Sea of Tranquility between two mountains of fire ... my Aries daughter and my Scorpio daughter.



I am a Pisces...don't think anyone has ever called me a "sea of tranquility" though.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Granny is a Scorpio ... I like Pisces people. My son is a Pisces - I call him my Sea of Tranquility between two mountains of fire ... my Aries daughter and my Scorpio daughter.
> ...



Really?  I've always heard that.  Conflicted but calm and cool.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 3, 2014)

Lucked out. My old lady is a Libra.

-Geaux


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Me a twin
> 
> -Geaux



Gemini?  Which sign is your favorite?


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2014)

me

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cancer_(astrology)


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> me
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cancer_(astrology)



What sign is your hubby, Jill?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...



Well, it is true that when chaos hits I am usually the calm one trying to figure out what to do instead of running in circles. I virtually never panic. Even a couple times when I was in life-threatening situations. In 1989 when a tornado went about 2 miles from our home - my wife wanted to kill me if we lived...I was in the front yard watching it go by. I was not afraid...fascinated, but not afraid.
 So I guess I am the calm one...but conflicted?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



  She wanted to kill you if you lived..

Conflicted, the symbol is fish swimming in two directions.  Indecisive, conflicted...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

If any of you ever thought that there was something fishy about me, I'm a Pisces.  And I couldn't tell you what AVG-WIFE is without looking it up on a list.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Granny is a Scorpio ... I like Pisces people. My son is a Pisces - I call him my Sea of Tranquility between two mountains of fire ... my Aries daughter and my Scorpio daughter.
> ...



  Weird.

I get called that all the time.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am definitely not indecisive. I am one of those folks that wants to know everything there is to know about something before doing it. And because of that, I rarely change my mind.
I guarantee if you had the closest people to me list my personality/habits - indecisive is not a word they would use. Especially my kids.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not indecisive either... I just forget what I'm doing sometimes.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry about the word indecisive.    It does sound negative.

I'll stick with conflicted.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm not indecisive either... I just forget what I'm doing sometimes.



Oh heck...I am horribly forgetful. I have all kinds of habits, you could almost call them rituals that I have to do everyday in order to not forget something. 
Every morning I have to do everything in order or I will forget to brush my teeth, or comb my hair, take my medicine etc. 
At the office I have very specific ways of doing things or I will forget to do it. No matter how important or big it is - if someone comes in my office and asks me some questions, or God forbid I get up to take care of something - whatever I was working on is gone. Gone.
  Strange thing is though, I have uncanny long term memory. I tell people all the time "wait a couple years and I will remember it". I can remember so much more about past events than most people, down to what people were wearing.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 3, 2014)

Those who are familiar with Zodiac traits usually guess that I'm a Scorpio on account of looking anyone and everyone in the eye when I talk to them. Most people don't mention it, but a select few have said they find it uncomfortable. I also have the sixth sense astrologers attribute to Scorpios. It does exist, and within seconds of entering a room I can gauge the mood of everyone there, unless they're a fellow Scorpio.

Furthermore, I was born on my mother's birthday, who is also a Scorpio.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 3, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Those who are familiar with Zodiac traits usually guess that I'm a Scorpio on account of looking anyone and everyone in the eye when I talk to them. Most people don't mention it, but a select few have said they find it uncomfortable. I also have the sixth sense astrologers attribute to Scorpios. It does exist, and within seconds of entering a room I can gauge the mood of everyone there, unless they're a fellow Scorpio.
> 
> Furthermore, I was born on my mother's birthday, who is also a Scorpio.



Wow, my husband is the same way about the mood of a room. It comes in very handy when we host client appreciation dinners.  

 My first born son was born on his birthday as well.   He seems so far to also share that trait.


----------



## Disir (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm a Scorp w/ a Pisces rising. I don't pay attention to it anymore. Years ago I had an interest in it.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Horoscopes : AstrologyZone : Susan Miller's Astrology Zone : April Horoscope

I read this monthly forecast.  The site is pretty easy to maneuver and it's informative.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm Capricorn, my husband is Libra. We are not supposed to be a match. Complete opposites yet we've been together 16 years.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

To Love!!


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 3, 2014)

Poll options have been updated to 15. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Poll options have been updated to 15. Good luck and have fun!!!



 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]  Is there a way to delete the poll that's already here and then I can replace it with the astrological signs?  

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Poll options have been updated to 15. Good luck and have fun!!!
> ...


Unfortunately no  I can only edit the Poll...Do you mind if I try something   [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]? I can see if I can edit it to add all the astrological signs


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Sure, of course.  Here are the signs:

Aries


Taurus


Gemini


Cancer


Leo


Virgo


Libra


Scorpio


Sagittarius


Capricorn


Aquarius


Pisces


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok I changed the poll over for you. I don't know if I named it right though 

"Which Sign are You?"

Lemme know!!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Ok I changed the poll over for you. I don't know if I named it right though
> 
> "Which Sign are You?"
> 
> Lemme know!!



 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

Really nice, is there a chance you can make it public?  That's the last question, I promise.  I'm just interested in which signs gravitate to others here and also who leans left or right.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I changed the poll over for you. I don't know if I named it right though
> ...



That I CAN'T do. There is no option to change that


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Okay, thanks for everything.  You're the best!


----------



## NLT (Apr 3, 2014)

Taurus and married to a libra for 28 yrs.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

New poll everybody, please click on your sign.  We'll be able to see if there more people here in just a few signs or a mixed bag.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

NLT said:


> Taurus and married to a libra for 28 yrs.



Love your top ten list!


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 3, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I am a Libra. Wife was born Nov 13 not sure what her sign is.



She's a scorpio.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 3, 2014)

Aries...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2014)

Pisces


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Pisces



Click on pisces, Jeri.  Thanks!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> New poll everybody, please click on your sign.  We'll be able to see if there more people here in just a few signs or a mixed bag.



Can't. Said I already voted. But no libras are shown.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 3, 2014)

Virgo.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> 
> They were talking about me, I'm a Pisces and supposedly my best connection is with Scorpio.  I have been with Scorpians in the past and the relationship was fiery but we both wanted to control the other person so it didn't work out.
> 
> What's your sign and who have you had the best relationships with.  Not necessarily romantic but that and other friendships as well.  I notice there are people here that I gravitate toward even though I don't know anyone in real life.





Great idea for a thread Sarah.  We talked about this briefly in another thread.  I'm a Scorpio with a lot of fire (Aries and Sagittarius).  I love Pisces people...they are generally very sensitive, kind, and dreamers (romantic and otherwise).  They seem to be drawn to me and vice versa, but I also seem to find myself in a protective role.  I'm like the wolf guarding the door.  I guess I know how sensitive they are and I don't want anyone hurting them.  The relationships I've had with Pisces women have been intense, but usually don't last real long.  Now the Aries women......yum....it like a nuclear explosion.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> me
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cancer_(astrology)



I just found out that AVG-WIFE was also born under the sign of Cancer!

  Small world, eh?​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8ScFSRBAIA]SpongeBob: Your Horoscope for Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> 
> They were talking about me, I'm a Pisces and supposedly my best connection is with Scorpio.  I have been with Scorpians in the past and the relationship was fiery but we both wanted to control the other person so it didn't work out.
> 
> What's your sign and who have you had the best relationships with.  Not necessarily romantic but that and other friendships as well.  I notice there are people here that I gravitate toward even though I don't know anyone in real life.





Scorpio.

Typical type A football coach /band director type...


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2014)

Scorpio (November 20) 
Born in the Year of the Monkey
Water element


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> ...



Wow, you seem really informed.  My sis is a lovely Pisces married to a Scorpio.  I always tell her whenever I see her smiling while she is talking on the phone, I know it's him.  They're madly in love, always and forever.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 3, 2014)

I am a gemini on the cusp of cancer. That is a divided mind with an undercurrent of emotions. It describes me exactly, or it did before I got older and less emotional, therefore less mentally fractured. I learned a lot about the finer points of astrology from a medium called Ursula Roberts. She was at the spiritualist association in London during the 1970s.
Some of her trance lectures can be found on the Internet.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Four Scorpios already.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Libra. Wife was born Nov 13 not sure what her sign is.
> ...



  That's scary!  How'd you do that?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Four Scorpios already.




It's an invasion!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



OOOOeeeeeeooooo


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 3, 2014)

Here is a relevant online book by Ursula Roberts

The Truths of The Spirit World -


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Four Scorpios already.
> ...



And a few known monkeys.



> Some say monkeys are self-centered, some say they are opportunistic, some say they are guileful, but monkeys couldn't care less - because they are also indifferent



Monkey


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't vote again, already voted on the last one, can't even remember what I voted on that time. LOL


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2014)

Today's horoscope for my fellow Scorpios:



> As you work slowly and steadily toward your goals, realize that there are apt to be unexpected obstacles along the way, Scorpio. You can't possibly plan for everything, so don't get discouraged today when some crazy variable pops out of nowhere. Your mental process may be thrown for a loop, and you might find that you go into a frenzy. There's a valuable lesson to be learned here - patience.
> Scorpio Daily Horoscopes by Horoscope.com | Free Astrology, Horoscopes, Tarot Readings


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can't vote again, already voted on the last one, can't even remember what I voted on that time. LOL



I'm sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2014)

I am an atypical Virgo married to an atypical Aries for a lot of decades now.  Together we spawned a Saggitarius and a Capricorn which makes for interesting family dynamics. 

But is there any sign of the Zodiac that we cannot imagine ourselves fitting into, at least in part?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 3, 2014)

Gemini, eldest son Gemini, youngest son Gemini....I know when to do it....


----------



## eflatminor (Apr 3, 2014)

Fire Horse


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

3 libras so far.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I am an atypical Virgo married to an atypical Aries for a lot of decades now.  Together we spawned a Saggitarius and a Capricorn which makes for interesting family dynamics.
> 
> But is there any sign of the Zodiac that we cannot imagine ourselves fitting into, at least in part?



No because your chart is made up of all the planets in their sign at the moment of your birth.  I just look at my sun sign, rising sign and the moon since it is closest to us.  I have Aries rising and an Aquarian moon but I am a Pisces.  I read that monthly one in Pisces and the other two if I have time or feel like it.

Granny and a couple of others here seem to know quite a bit about it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The sign you are most compatible with is the one directly across from you on the wheel.  I will find a good chart that shows which icon relates to your sign in a few minutes.
> ...



^^ She's absolutely right. 

Sarah, you shoulda made the poll public so we could see who's who... I'm the Capricorn.  The only one so far.

But there are others like me.  Soon we will rule the world... 

And I have a Grand Square, so watch the fuck out.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 3, 2014)

I am a Leo, happily married to a Leo for 38 years, my MIL and SIL are Leo's as is one of Mrs Te's cousins.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Gemini, eldest son Gemini, youngest son Gemini....I know when to do it....





Question....Have many T.V.'s in your house and how do you all talk at once.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Aquarius.
> ...



Actually he didn't say it was his wife...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Hey, you're right.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



In order to rule the world you have to go through the Aries, Tauri and the Leos. Not gonna happen!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am an atypical Virgo married to an atypical Aries for a lot of decades now.  Together we spawned a Saggitarius and a Capricorn which makes for interesting family dynamics.
> ...




Scorpio....Aries Moon...Aquarian Asc.  Four planets in Scorpio and a Sagittarian Mars.  Really, I'm very gentle.  You believe me....don't you?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Long story but I realize that now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Tap tap. Am I on ignore or something?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...




Derido this is so true it's scary.    Love the Leo's btw.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???



Not that I know of....although my guess would be air sign folks (Libra, Gemini, and Aquarius) would tend to me more liberal, although I have not seen any data to this effect.  There is a lot of data about astrological signs and occupation.  When I was in grad school my research professor said the data on astrological signs and occupation was as solid as any academic research out there.  Your political question would be an interesting one to answer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Gemini, eldest son Gemini, youngest son Gemini....I know when to do it....



Yeah-- under the sign of the Virgin.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Tap tap. Am I on ignore or something?



Yup, but we didn't want to hurt your feelings by telling you!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't vote again, already voted on the last one, can't even remember what I voted on that time. LOL
> ...



Don't be. It's still a fun thread. No big deal.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

*Thread moved to the Lounge at the request of Sarah.*


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gemini, eldest son Gemini, youngest son Gemini....I know when to do it....
> ...



There are virgins?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???
> ...



You have 2 parties and 12 signs?  As opposed to 12 signs and hundreds of different occupations. I don't see the political question being anything more than chance.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I am an atypical Virgo married to an atypical Aries for a lot of decades now.  Together we spawned a Saggitarius and a Capricorn which makes for interesting family dynamics.
> ...



That's true, and then the placement of Venus will tell you a lot about your love life (considering its aspects to other things), your Mars will describe your sense of force, and Mercury your style of how you communicate.

And that's about it -- the others are further out and more generational, except for the aspects they make to the main ones.  It can be fascinating.

Then there's how those things relate to the same placements in somebody else's chart (synastry) which is what I most dabbled in.  For example I've got Mercury sitting at 16° Sagittarius, so somebody born with their sun at that position should generate an easy and fluid communication.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Wolfie, Avg Joe put yours in for you.  Capricorn, right?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> *Thread moved to the Lounge at the request of Sarah.*



I didn't feel a *thing*.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???
> ...



Thanks for seeing me, WQ, and answering.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> 
> They were talking about me, I'm a Pisces and supposedly my best connection is with Scorpio.  I have been with Scorpians in the past and the relationship was fiery but we both wanted to control the other person so it didn't work out.
> 
> What's your sign and who have you had the best relationships with.  Not necessarily romantic but that and other friendships as well.  I notice there are people here that I gravitate toward even though I don't know anyone in real life.




I am Taurus....and I'm not supposed to be romantically involved with Aquarius...and guess what...my husband is Aquarius, and we get along just fine....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You _*know *_you're giving away all the secrets on how to vanquish you in Politics, right?  

I'll be selling tips...


----------



## syrenn (Apr 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> ...



i dont set much store in what sign is "compatible" with other signs either.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> ...



Yeah, Virgos aren't supposed to marry Aries, either, but nobody told us that at the time.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???
> ...



I know it's a pun, but political placement (or lack of interest in politics) would be far more nurture than nature I suspect.  What one's background is.

Then again those air signs do tend to be more "thinky" so maybe you've got something there...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > *Thread moved to the Lounge at the request of Sarah.*
> ...




Are you numb......


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 3, 2014)

Libra, with penis rising!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




That's cool.  I can hang...I know you can as well.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

4 Libras now.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



- and that's where all the oversimplification steps in, the newspaper-horoscope idea that deals with sun signs only, as if there were only 12 types of people.  But any two people have far more going on than that, energies which can mitigate or overcome those broad definitions.

FWIW, Virgo and Aries are a _quincunx_ relationship (150°) which portends no particular positive or negative aspects, so that would be defined elsewhere in the comparison of the two charts.

All of which reminds me of a favorite quote:

"The world may be divided into two types of people --- those who divide people into two types, and those who do not". ​


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes, and thanks!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 4 Libras now.



I'm not a Libran under the sun sign def, but have _three_ planets in that sign, aspecting both sun and moon.  That's a lot of Libra energy.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




My thought process was air sign folks are generally supposed to be more broad minded and humanitarian.  But the truth is I have no idea.  Your mentioned you're a Capricorn who are supposed to be fairly conservative folks....but doesn't seem to fit you, at least politically....so it may all be bullshit.  Again....I have no idea.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Most of it is over my head.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



You are correct, but "conservative" in that application doesn't mean politically; it means personally.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There was some discussion in another thread about who is what sign and how certain people connect with others in the astrological realm.
> ...



Leo's aren't supposed to be able to mate either but it works for me and Mrs Te.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 3, 2014)

Mrs O and I are both Aries.....

Butting heads for 31 years...........


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Most of it is over my head.





It takes a long time to study but if you're musically inclined think of the chart as a circle of fifths.  Certain notes are harmonious with each other, some less so, others dissonant, and others just indifferent.

Now multiply that relationship by 958752411668573305, draw a line between each one, and you have a chart.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 4 Libras now.



Is this a competition? 

Cuz it only takes one Leo...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Libras now.
> ...





Ah....see...didn't know that.  You're starting to fit my air sign theory.    Also....Grand Cross in cardinal signs....you're going be one pushy guy, right?  If you do not see a clear course of action and cannot push forward on an important matter to you...you're going to be a very unhappy camper.  The heavy cardinal thing I view like a circling shark.  They never stop.

"Gotta give moving....gotta keep moving."


----------



## RosieS (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Been married to an Aries for 16 years now.

Virgo female and Aries male make a compatible (unbeatable) business partnership. Communication can be a problem -Ram men don't always listen- but the main thing is this pairing gets stuff done with a minimum of fuss.

But I also saw one description of Aries being a selfish bastard and Virgo being a neurotic bitch so there is that as well. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mrs O and I are both Aries.....
> 
> Butting heads for 31 years...........



LOL.  That's probably why you and Hombre are so much alike, right down to both being Cowboy fans.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

AstrologyZone

A brief explanation of how the planets, elements, qualities and sectors influence your life if you'd like to delve into it a bit further.

There are monthly forecasts at this site too.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Libras now.
> ...



  Leos are pretty badass.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Most of it is over my head.
> ...



Ack. Gadgetry. And no, I am not musically inclined, lol.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AstrologyZone
> 
> A brief explanation of how the planets, elements, qualities and sectors influence your life if you'd like to delve into it a bit further.
> 
> There are monthly forecasts at this site too.




good job on the move request.......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Libras now.
> ...



Not that I know of. Just thought I would help by counting who said they were libra, since Joe is adjusting the poll.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AstrologyZone
> 
> A brief explanation of how the planets, elements, qualities and sectors influence your life if you'd like to delve into it a bit further.
> 
> There are monthly forecasts at this site too.





Sarah, 


I am currently reading a biography of Andrew Jackson.  An amazing man.  Pisces with an Aries Asc like you.  Very tender loving man with family and children, and sensitive.  Cross him...he came out swinging.  I really like the guy.  Here's a link to his chart.  


Astro-Databank chart of Andrew Jackson born on 15 March 1767 - Astrodienst


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs O and I are both Aries.....
> ...



Aries... Cowboy fans.... 

Well that does kinda make sense, Aries tends to dive right in without thinking...

​

(Disclaimer: I _love_ Aries energy.  It's refreshing)


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

I checked the link supplied, and I see the monthly or daily report is from Susan Miller. I am not thrilled with her predictions and readings, so I passed on it. I used to read her all the time...but the older I got, the more focused she became on careers, love life, etc. She is geared to the younger crowd.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

So with that in mind...any suggestions on daily guides sent to my inbox OTHER than Susan Miller?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



  Very good, I didn't say the Cross was cardinal (but it is) so well sussed.

No, that doesn't make for 'pushy' --- it makes for energy.  A lot of energies working both with and against each other, just waiting for a channel.  I'm way too Libran to be pushy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





(1:51)


----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2014)

I have no idea how I relate with other signs, and don't put much stock in it. My whole life I thought my sign was Aquarius...then as an adult, I looked at a chart that listed me as a Capricorn. Apparently 1/20 is considered to be on the cusp, and the description in the link is pretty much spot on.

Were You Born on a Cusp? - Astrology.com


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So with that in mind...any suggestions on daily guides sent to my inbox OTHER than Susan Miller?



Yanno, the "progressions" (predictions) are something I really never got into.  I was much more interested in the energies within (oneself) and the energies between (interactions).


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AstrologyZone
> ...



I can't read the chart but interesting you can connect something like that to a historic figure.  It makes it all so much more credible when you get past the "what's your sign" phase.  

I've visited a psychic before and also an astrologer.  I may do that again.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I have no idea how I relate with other signs, and don't put much stock in it. My whole life I thought my sign was Aquarius...then as an adult, I looked at a chart that listed me as a Capricorn. Apparently 1/20 is considered to be on the cusp, and the description in the link is pretty much spot on.
> 
> Were You Born on a Cusp? - Astrology.com



Yeah, you're a cuspoid (he said with biting incisiveness).  I had a love-of-my-life girlfriend born right around there (day before) and if I called her a Cap there would be no sex for _at least_ fifteen minutes so I shut up.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I have no idea how I relate with other signs, and don't put much stock in it. My whole life I thought my sign was Aquarius...then as an adult, I looked at a chart that listed me as a Capricorn. Apparently 1/20 is considered to be on the cusp, and the description in the link is pretty much spot on.
> 
> Were You Born on a Cusp? - Astrology.com



Damn. I sound like a Scorpio too. That link and reading what it said for Libra/Scorpio is pretty much right.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AstrologyZone
> ...



I'd already asked them to do a lot today.  I kept thinking about your suggestion tho and Joe said no problem.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Ah...bullshit.   Librans are some of the most pushy people I know....they just push with real good social skills and usually some charm.  But still....they push to get what they want.  So do Aries folks, Capricorns, and Cancers.  All of them push.

Scorpions, Taurus, even Leo....we can wait until the time is right.  Scorpios can wait for fucking years if we have to.  Not so with with the cardinal folks.  A grand cross with you might mean misdirected energy...in fact...it almost guarantees it....but you're still pushing.  Always.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I have no idea how I relate with other signs, and don't put much stock in it. My whole life I thought my sign was Aquarius...then as an adult, I looked at a chart that listed me as a Capricorn. Apparently 1/20 is considered to be on the cusp, and the description in the link is pretty much spot on.
> 
> Were You Born on a Cusp? - Astrology.com



Yes on the cusp of Capricorn/Aquarious.  I'd put more stock into it if I were as knowledgable as some of these guys are.  I used to dig into it a lot more but I haven't in many years.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how I relate with other signs, and don't put much stock in it. My whole life I thought my sign was Aquarius...then as an adult, I looked at a chart that listed me as a Capricorn. Apparently 1/20 is considered to be on the cusp, and the description in the link is pretty much spot on.
> ...




Gracie, as a Libran...you may have some personal planets in Scorpio (Mercury, Venus or Mars).  Also possible you could have a moon or asc.  In any of those personal areas it might feel like a combination to you.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???



This is an accurate depiction of me here at USMB:





> Capricorn/Aquarius has fixed opinions and is eager to share and discuss them. While those born on this cusp are tolerant and broad-minded, they tend to stick to their beliefs.



Were You Born on a Cusp? - Astrology.com


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> The sign you are most compatible with is the one directly across from you on the wheel.  I will find a good chart that shows which icon relates to your sign in a few minutes.




Here's one.....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The sign you are most compatible with is the one directly across from you on the wheel.  I will find a good chart that shows which icon relates to your sign in a few minutes.
> ...



Oh I love that.  Thank you, Mert.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how I relate with other signs, and don't put much stock in it. My whole life I thought my sign was Aquarius...then as an adult, I looked at a chart that listed me as a Capricorn. Apparently 1/20 is considered to be on the cusp, and the description in the link is pretty much spot on.
> ...



 Yeah, don't call me a Capricorn...I don't care what some stinkin' chart says.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How does horoscope tell whether someone is left or right???
> ...



Sounds just like you.


----------



## Politico (Apr 3, 2014)

Good question. I dunno.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Scorpios can wait for fucking years if we have to.



We're just waiting for the perfect moment, eschewing other less than perfect moments.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

Politico said:


> Good question. I dunno.



When's your birthday, we'll tell you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ropey said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Scorpios can wait for fucking years if we have to.
> ...



I get along pretty good with scorpio's I am not sure what signs get on my nerves.

But I think the rising sign and moon signs have a lot to do with compatibility.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...





Drifter I know you said you were someone kind of famous.  I think I have a good idea.  My guess is first name Brad.....last name Pitt?  Come on...tell me if I'm close.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I may have embellished


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Actually, directing my own energy is my prerogative, not yours.  Interesting to see who the dictators are though.

And I guess I neglected to tell you the other strong force in my chart, which is .... &#9807;


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Yeah, not to sound like a joke but.. that's what she said.  And she was the sexiest woman I've ever met so I didn't make an issue of it.

But if I had, I coulda explained to her _why_ she's so sexy....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know about all that astotology stuff, butt this is my sign;


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 3, 2014)

and just for trivia fun

No one is the sign they think they are.

remember all those leap years where we added a day?  Everyone is at least a month off.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2014)

I noticed not very many Aquarians or Sag's.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 3, 2014)

In my defense, I did not make that up.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Gemini, eldest son Gemini, youngest son Gemini....I know when to do it....



Like father, like son.  


_"I say, I say, 'like father like son', boy!"_​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8TQZBHszI4]Best of Foghorn Leghorn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




That is me to a T, IamwhatIsee..   I do not feel fear in life threatening situations either.  My husband says I come to life!  I bloom!  Whereas other people would be headed to safety?  It's the last thought on my mind.   I know for a fact that I do not feel fear like other people feel fear.   I believe I was born that way for a reason.  It's part of my destiny. 

 Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Were You Born on a Cusp?



That sounds painful.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Were You Born on a Cusp?
> ...



Ouch....it sure does....


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Were You Born on a Cusp?



That sounds painful.

(I fixed it. It was Sherry who originally posted it, wasn't it?  But didn't get it fixed before I was quoted.  Sorry Sherry.)


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



It was easy.  My birthday is November 14th. Prince Charles' too, though he is older than I.  He and I are just alike (NOT!).  My best relationship was with another scorpio, born one week before me on November 7th, the same year.  He is nothing like what astrology says a scorpio is supposed to be like: pretty much the opposite.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> me
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cancer_(astrology)



You and I are both Cancerians, so why is there only one person showing up on the poll for Cancer?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 3, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't either.  I don't set much store in any of it; it's entertainment, that's all.  I don't like to tell people  what sign I am because it then causes them to have preconceived notions about what kind of person I am, and that's very wrong to me. We should assess and understand people as individuals, not as astrological signs.  As far as compatibility, I have never found it to be true for me with friends and partners that I am more compatible with some signs than others.  Essentially: it's all a bunch of hooey!


----------



## syrenn (Apr 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



i agree...it is entertainment only.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I kinda agree with that statement. Especially since the OP said she wanted to know who leans left or right. Like, as if that has anything to do with what month one is born???


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 4, 2014)

I think it's more like an experiment, to see if any patterns emerge.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I doubt it. We scorpions tend to be very dominant, but seem to be spread evenly across ideolodies and creeds. I bet that's probably the same for the other signs, assuming I even believe in them.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 4, 2014)

here's a hint at my sign

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6M9tW6ieuA]Let's Play Lions!!! - YouTube[/ame]


oh, and I STRONGLY recommend that show on netflix


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> here's a hint at my sign
> 
> Let's Play Lions!!! - YouTube
> 
> ...



Oh wat, I know, I know.. Capricorn?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Mornin Everyone,

I'm here working today but will be around.  Pick your poison and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yes, it is probably good to point something out about astrological signs.  You are not a sign and neither am I.  Our birthdates identify a certain sign in the zodiac but it has nothing to do with who we are or who we are destined to become.    I am not bound to any predictions made about an astrological sign over who I am and would never read "my horoscope" to find out the future.  

 I am so careful about it that if a newspaper is opened to the horoscope page I won't look at it.  Dabbling in the occult may seem harmless but it is very dangerous.   Reading your horoscope and using it as a tool of divination is no different from using a ouija board or buying a book by a medium that has had curses spoken over it which come upon the reader / purchaser later.  Its a common practice by occultists.  Tricky folks.  You're completely open to a transference of spirits when you read a book by a medium, an occultist on astrology, etc.  Very unwise.  I would strongly advise against it.

  It isn't harmless entertainment although I see nothing wrong with Sarah's experiment as it proves what you and others have found.  It doesn't add up.    I'm not a conflicted person yet I am a person who doesn't panic and can stay calm when people around me are totally losing it.  ( has happened many times in my life )   Do I attribute that to the stars or to the one who created them?  I think its a no brainer.     It was a very interesting experiment!  It is going to be a beautiful day today!  I can tell already!  - Jeri


 Have an awesome day you guys!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, Jeri.  I knew some felt this way around here, I don't but every opinion is relevant here.  

I believe more people posting here are skeptical than not.  I love all of the informed responses, it was surprising really at how much people know about Astrology.  

In creating this thread, I hoped we could explore it anyway.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Thanks, Jeri.  I knew some felt this way around here, I don't but every opinion is relevant here.
> 
> I believe more people posting here are skeptical than not.  I love all of the informed responses, it was surprising really at how much people know about Astrology.
> 
> In creating this thread, I hoped we could explore it anyway.



It's a fun thread. Nothing wrong with it.  I'm just not one who takes it seriously.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a Capricorn and get along with everyone, until they give me a reason not to. When that happens, they better get off my damn mountain or I'll head-butt their ass off of it.

***I've studied astrology quite a bit - eastern vs western methods, horary, birth charts, etc. I've done research papers on it in college classes as well. There's more to astrology than people think.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm a Capricorn and get along with everyone, until they give me a reason not to. When that happens, they better get off my damn mountain or I'll head-butt their ass off of it.
> 
> ***I've studied astrology quite a bit - eastern vs western methods, horary, birth charts, etc. I've done research papers on it in college classes as well. *There's more to astrology than people think*.



 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]

  Thanks Cutie!  I hope you'll stop by now and then to set us straight in that case.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm a Capricorn and get along with everyone, until they give me a reason not to. When that happens, they better get off my damn mountain or I'll head-butt their ass off of it.
> 
> ***I've studied astrology quite a bit - eastern vs western methods, horary, birth charts, etc. I've done research papers on it in college classes as well. There's more to astrology than people think.



  My sediments exactly.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 4, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm a Capricorn and get along with everyone, until they give me a reason not to. When that happens, they better get off my damn mountain or I'll head-butt their ass off of it.
> 
> ***I've studied astrology quite a bit - eastern vs western methods, horary, birth charts, etc. I've done research papers on it in college classes as well. There's more to astrology than people think.



I've studied it for years as well, and agree with your comments.  Doesn't mean I consider it a religion, but it has definitely helped guide me in understanding others and navigating the world.  I am fine if some folks don't like it or think it's bogus.  To each his own....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



C'mon, of course it's harmless.  It's not about "divination" at all, that's a paved-over distortion to sell newspapers.  It's just a marker of what the Universe looked like at a particular moment, and what that seems to mean from empirical observation.

Clearly no one is a constellation, and clearly there are infinitely more than 12 types of people, which is why the entire chart is considered along with its own interrelationships.

Still, all of that only at best describes an inclination, not even that but let's say a tendency, to occupy a particular set of energy character traits.  In the real world we are heavily shaped by where and how we grow up, who our parents are, who our peers and mentors are, that kindly person you met at the age of four who sits in your subconscious and then you meet somebody years later who subconsciously reminds you of that person, after which you're inclined to be attracted to them... a million things.

What these charts tell us is what is at the bottom of our natures.  How we handle those tendencies is entirely up to us.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Capricorn and get along with everyone, until they give me a reason not to. When that happens, they better get off my damn mountain or I'll head-butt their ass off of it.
> ...



Exactly! It's a very useful tool when looked at through the right 'window', so to speak.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 4, 2014)

For those of you religiously inclined.....


The Star of Bethlehem "fortold" the birth of Christ.  The Bible called the three wise men "Magi."  They were astrologers.  Just saying....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> For those of you religiously inclined.....
> 
> 
> The Star of Bethlehem "fortold" the birth of Christ.  The Bible called the three wise men "Magi."  They were astrologers.  Just saying....



That whole entire story of the birth and life of Christ along with people from all over travelling to see, is so interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't really put any faith in astrology and for me its primary usefulness is to raise consciousness of who we are and how we react or respond so differently to things than other people do.  It helps us focus and think about that, and perhaps generate a bit of tolerance and understanding that different people are different in such things.

For reasons more complicated than anybody wants to know here, I was cursed/blessed with training in Myers/Briggs type temperament typing--you know, providing and interpreting the tests that determine if we are extraverted or introverted, whether we are guided by our heads or our hearts, that sort of thing.  And as such I became something of a semi-expert in conflict management to help warring boards of directors, churches and such understand why they were unable to reach an agreement on this or that--why others seemed so stiff necked and rigid in their opinions etc.--and how to get around that.

I think studying something like astrology can indeed help us develop those kinds of insights and be sensitive to the value in the other's differences as well as our own.

And while I do believe we all are born with inate temperament traits, and those can make some things easier or more difficult for us, I don't believe for a minute they determine who and what we are.  And I don't want to believe that the placement of the stars, moons, planets, etc. has any effect on who and what I am, however, as I pretty much jealously guard that as my own prerogative.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

How Your Ruling Planet Defines You

You might be familiar with how your Sun sign influences who you are, but how well do you know the qualities of your ruling planet? Astrology was developed based on the influences of the seven original planets: the Sun, the Moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn. Read on to find out which planet rules your sign and how you can best utilize its powerful energy. 

How Your Ruling Planet Defines You - Astrology.com


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

> Horoscopes
> April 04, 2014
> 
> Cosmic Calendar
> ...



I can pretty much understand this but if the astrologers want to jump in and interpret, I'd appreciate an understanding of the technical terms.  Also, they have these everyday, do you think it's something that I should post or do you guys know of something better?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't really put any faith in astrology and for me its primary usefulness is to raise consciousness of who we are and how we react or respond so differently to things than other people do.  It helps us focus and think about that, and perhaps generate a bit of tolerance and understanding that different people are different in such things.
> 
> For reasons more complicated than anybody wants to know here, I was cursed/blessed with training in Myers/Briggs type temperament typing--you know, providing and interpreting the tests that determine if we are extraverted or introverted, whether we are guided by our heads or our hearts, that sort of thing.  And as such I became something of a semi-expert in conflict management to help warring boards of directors, churches and such understand why they were unable to reach an agreement on this or that--why others seemed so stiff necked and rigid in their opinions etc.--and how to get around that.
> 
> ...




Foxfyre, 

I'm a mental health clinician, and I am very familiar with the Myers-Briggs.  Astrology is similar....just much, much, more detailed (and accurate) imho.  It is a tool like Myers-Briggs.....nothing more.  It is not satanic...it is not religious....although it definitely contains strong elements of the golden rule found in just about every major religion.  

I respect your point of view.  Some people think Myers-Briggs is bogus (it is interesting that Carl Jung's archetypes are largely based on astrology, of which he was a major proponent...which in turn is the foundation of Myers-Briggs).  

I happen to think Myers-Briggs is a useful tool.  So is astrology.  But if the tool of astrology is not useful to you, or you think it is bogus, I personally have no problem with that.  To me, it is a matter of personal preference and what is meaningful to you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 4, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> I think it's more like an experiment, to see if any patterns emerge.



Monkeys are very good at pattern recognition. But sometimes we see patterns that don't exist. That is where conspiracies come from!


----------



## Chuckt (Apr 4, 2014)

My sign wasn't listed.  It is the sign of the cross.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's more like an experiment, to see if any patterns emerge.
> ...



I tried to get the poll changed to public but it wasn't possible.  That would have given us an indication of astrological signs and whether people in that particular sign leaned right or left.  

So I just kept the poll anyway to see whether any particular sign was more prevelant on the board.  The poll isn't all that useful anymore but I'm hoping more people click on their signs.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> My sign wasn't listed.  It is the sign of the cross.



Thanks Chuck, click on your sign anyway.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't really put any faith in astrology and for me its primary usefulness is to raise consciousness of who we are and how we react or respond so differently to things than other people do.  It helps us focus and think about that, and perhaps generate a bit of tolerance and understanding that different people are different in such things.
> 
> For reasons more complicated than anybody wants to know here, I was cursed/blessed with training in Myers/Briggs type temperament typing--you know, providing and interpreting the tests that determine if we are extraverted or introverted, whether we are guided by our heads or our hearts, that sort of thing.  And as such I became something of a semi-expert in conflict management to help warring boards of directors, churches and such understand why they were unable to reach an agreement on this or that--why others seemed so stiff necked and rigid in their opinions etc.--and how to get around that.
> 
> ...



Yeah, all Virgoans say that.





j/k


----------



## Grandma (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Jeremiah,

What you just said about pagan science is nothing more than organized religion indocrination. The powers that be, or _were_ actually, back in the Middle Ages, did everything they could to win converts over to their side. 

Just like the Old Testament prophets there are people that can "see."  And is it not in the Book of Genesis that God said he put signs in the sky? Not much point in that if no one's going to read them.

"Dabbling in the occult" is an overworked talking point used to incite fear. Studying the natural arts is pretty safe as long as a more experienced person is at hand.

Demonic possession is a bullshit story.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> ...  And I don't want to believe that the placement of the stars, moons, planets, etc. has any effect on who and what I am, however, as I pretty much jealously guard that as my own prerogative.



They _don't_ have any effect, none at all. They're no more than traffic signs. Just as the Dead End sign didn't cause the road to close off up ahead, the stars don't create the situations they're describing to us.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

If people don't believe in it why be afraid of it?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> If people don't believe in it why be afraid of it?



That's a good question.  I noticed that too, someone saying she didn't believe in it but that it was not a good idea to play around with it because it could be dangerous. Huh?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really put any faith in astrology and for me its primary usefulness is to raise consciousness of who we are and how we react or respond so differently to things than other people do.  It helps us focus and think about that, and perhaps generate a bit of tolerance and understanding that different people are different in such things.
> ...



I don't use Myers-Briggs per se just because for me it is far too sterile and clinical and tediously academic.  I use my own adaptation of the Kiesey/Bates version with some additional components thrown in.  But after years with working with those concepts, I KNOW they aren't bogus and do definitely have their beneficial aspects so long as they are not presented as values rather than traits.

I have more knowledge of astrology concepts than probably the average bear and probably far less than you do.  But I just don't buy that the placement of the stars, moons, planets etc. determines who and what I am or determines what kind of day/month/year I'm going to have.  Nor do I have a problem with those who do.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



They don't "determine".  That's a misconception.  All they portend is a tendency, the climate if you will.  It's kind of like looking up and seeing clouds and wind, and concluding that it might rain.

It might, or it might not.  It's an indication.  Astrology is far subtler than it's commonly given credit for.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Thanks for your response back.  It sounds like we respect each others positions and can agree to disagree in a civil way.  Kinda novel here at USMB.    Much respect....and thanks again for your response.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

I like astrology, it's fun whether real or not.

I just want to know what placements I need to win a lot of money


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> I like astrology, it's fun whether real or not.
> 
> I just want to know what placements I need to win a lot of money



That's what I want to know too.  All I know is it has something to do with Jupiter.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> I like astrology, it's fun whether real or not.
> 
> I just want to know what placements I need to win a lot of money



That's easy.

Rich parents.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't really put any faith in astrology...



Stop right there!

Taurus women radiate a simple but powerful beauty; it's this subtlety that is a Taurus woman's greatest charm.

I will not debate deniers!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 6, 2014)

Astrology and taste in music:

Aries - Ariens are all about right now this minute, so whatever they listened to this morning was sooo last month. New music gets released every Tuesday, by Wednesday afternoon the Aries listener is bored with all the day-old stuff.

Taurus - Strictly Top 40. Regardless of the genre, the Taurus fan only cares about the artists and song that get the most airplay. 

Gemini - Musically, Geminis get stuck at that place in time when they were at their social peak. Fortunately, most weren't peaking during the disco era. Geminis, like everyone else, can have several peaks in their lives, so they don't usually fall too far behind the times.

Cancer - The Cancer fan listens to whatever the person closest to him/her likes. Cancers get very attached to one best friend/favorite relative, let's hope it's one that doesn't like boy bands.

Leo - They're Leos, they like solo artists, many of whom are also Leos. Go through their album collection, you'll see solo albums galore, from big-name artists: the individual Rat Pack members, Mick Jagger, Madonna, Michael Jackson, Lady GaGa,...

Virgo - Virgos have the best album collections. They'll listen to anything. Then they'll analyze it, run it through some lab tests, do some scans, and ultimately determine (correctly) if it's a good song or not. Not that it matters, most Virgos have some real stinkers in their collections just for the lulz.

Libra - Libras like this, no, wait, they like that, actually they like both of them, they can't make up their minds which one - oh look, here's another, should they get it too?

Scorpio - It's all about romance. Not big puffy pink glitter hearts romance, more like daydreams and escapist paperbacks and science fiction. They like songs that will take them out of the everyday world.

Sagittarius - Old school. VERY old school. It's no coincidence that Sag guitarist Keith Richards adored Depression-era Mississippi blues. Today's young Sagittarians are rediscovering the early 1970s.

Capricorn - These guys LOVE second-banana acts. Capricorns are the ones that put Blue Oyster Cult on the map and raised Aerosmith from opening act to headliner. It's almost a certainty that Capricorns are responsible for every household in America having a copy of _Frampton Comes Alive_

Aquarius - Having a party? Call in your nearest Aquarian to work out a playlist. They have a remarkable knack for picking just the right background music for any occasion.

Pisces - Romantic again, escapist again, but in the case of Pisces the song MUST have a happy ending.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Astrology and taste in music:
> 
> Aries - Ariens are all about right now this minute, so whatever they listened to this morning was sooo last month. New music gets released every Tuesday, by Wednesday afternoon the Aries listener is bored with all the day-old stuff.
> 
> ...



Scorpios: does that include classical music?


----------



## Grandma (Apr 6, 2014)

As long as it isn't based on everyday things. Most classical music is escapist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> As long as it isn't based on everyday things. Most classical music is escapist.




I'm gonna place a long, long, long distance call to good old Ludwig and see what he thinks about that!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I like astrology, it's fun whether real or not.
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

I think house 5 or house 11 deals with lottery winners


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Astrology and taste in music:
> 
> Capricorn - These guys LOVE second-banana acts. Capricorns are the ones that put Blue Oyster Cult on the map and raised Aerosmith from opening act to headliner. It's almost a certainty that Capricorns are responsible for every household in America having a copy of _Frampton Comes Alive_



I can assure you, that's three artists I would never touch with a ten-foot tonearm.  Ever.

Interesting list -- the entries that come closest to me would be Virgo and Aquarius - two signs that are completely absent in my chart.  More accurate would be to take the Taurus one (also non-present) and turn it inside out to its opposite; I'm easily bored with the mundane and deliberately seek out the unusual.  That leaves the three listed under Capricorn firmly behind.

An observation of my own about Taurus though: it seems to spawn an unusually high number of natural musicians.  Stevie Wonder for instance.  Jack Bruce.  Steve Winwood.  Billy Joel.  Not to mention, Tchaikowsiy, Prokoviev, Mahler, Sullivan...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Astrology and taste in music:
> ...




Very true about the Taurus folks.  A lot of Aries people as well.  Eric Clapton, Elton John, Bach, Aretha Franklin, Norah Jones.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



And that's usually, I ween, because they're close enough to Taurus to have significant influence therefrom.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 6, 2014)

Ha! Capricorns top the poll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Astrology and taste in music:
> ...



But we Virgos can also claim a pretty impressive list of musicians:


Schumann, Clara	   (13 September 1819)  
   Davis, Jimmie	   (11 September 1899)  
   Acuff, Roy	   (15 September 1903)  
   Young, Lester	   (27 August 1909)  
   Monroe, Bill	   (13 September 1911)  
   Cage, John	   (5 September 1912)  
   Wells, Kitty	   (30 August 1919)  
   Parker, Charlie	   (29 August 1920)  
   Williams, Hank	   (17 September 1923)  
   King, B.B.	   (16 September 1925)  
   Coltrane, John	   (23 September 1926)  
   Charles, Ray	   (23 September 1930)  
   Jones, George	   (12 September 1931)  
   Cline, Patsy	   (8 September 1932)  
   Cohen, Leonard	   (21 September 1934)  
   Phillips, John	   (30 August 1935)  
   Holly, Buddy	   (7 September 1936)  
   Redding, Otis	   (9 September 1941)  
   Elliot, Cass	   (19 September 1941)  
   Waters, Roger	   (6 September 1943)  
   White, Barry	   (12 September 1944)  
   Morrison, Van	   (31 August 1945)  
   Simmons, Gene	   (25 August 1949)  
   Springsteen, Bruce	   (23 September 1949)  
   Hynde, Chrissie	   (7 September 1951)  
   Costello, Elvis	   (25 August 1954)  
   Estefan, Gloria	   (1 September 1957)  
   Jackson, Michael	   (29 August 1958)  
   Marsalis, Branford	   (26 August 1960)  
   Yearwood, Trisha	   (19 September 1964)  
   Twain, Shania	   (28 August 1965)  
   Moby	   (11 September 1965)  
   Connick, Harry Jr.	   (11 September 1967)  
   Hill, Faith	   (21 September 1967)  
   Black, Jack	   (28 August 1969)  
   Thalia	   (26 August 1971)  
   Studdard, Ruben	   (12 September 1978)  
   Pink	   (8 September 1979)  
   Knowles, Beyoncé	   (4 September 1981)  
   Hudson, Jennifer	   (12 September 1981)  
   Winehouse, Amy	   (14 September 1983)  
   Lively, Blake	   (25 August 1987)  
   Jonas, Nick	   (16 September 1992)  
   Coleman, Zendaya	   (1 September 1996) 

As well as Pachabel, Haydn, and Bernstein.

And Grandma Moses


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

Pink?  Really?  

We could assemble lists of all the signs (and it's already been done) but I meant "natural" musicians, by which I mean those who seem to simply have an inborn musical sense far beyond that of us mere mortals, a character that seems innate.

Such people are not always Taurean of course.  But the trait seems to be overrepresented there.

By the way Foxy, your list left out this guy:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alv7N6Ynm1Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alv7N6Ynm1Y[/ame]

(New thread on that here)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pink?  Really?
> 
> We could assemble lists of all the signs (and it's already been done) but I meant "natural" musicians, by which I mean those who seem to simply have an inborn musical sense far beyond that of us mere mortals, a character that seems innate.
> 
> ...



But. . . .but. . . .but. . . .I bet Taurus can't boast anything close to the musical stylings of Virgo John Cage :

youtube John cage - Bing Videos


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pink?  Really?
> ...



John Cage is awesome 

My favorite piece of his is "4'33"" -- four minutes and 33 seconds of absolutely nothing, whatever giggling happens in the audience being the content.  I saw it performed on toy piano.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTEFKFiXSx4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTEFKFiXSx4[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it isn't based on everyday things. Most classical music is escapist.
> ...



Peer Gynt, Swan Lake, The Marriage of Figaro, The Four Seasons...


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Astrology and taste in music:
> ...



Well, it doesn't have to be those specific bands I mentioned, there are lots of artists that might be doomed to opening act status if not for a certain fanbase that promotes them.

Lots of musicians born in 1945, too.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pink?  Really?
> ...



And let's not forget fellow Virgo Adam Ant!! 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Well, I get that it's three bands in a very narrow genre which I'm not hot on anyway, but regardless of the genre I have to see talent, and I don't see any in these three at all, nor was I aware they were "opening acts", but then everybody who's successful was once an opening act, so that seems a wash.

If the point was maybe supporting an underdog that would be closer; for me I'm automatically repelled by big-splash success; it makes me suspicious and presents a hurdle they have to get over to convince me that they got there on any merit.  Would that be closer to the idea?

I don't get the reference to 1945...?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Actually, you would think it would be 1946, what with all those hard-up soldiers coming home from the war to their loving wives and...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



It would be and surely was, but that would make them just a little too young for the Sixties.  Mostly.

True story: Eric Clapton (born 1945) was the result of a 16-year-old British girl getting knocked up by a Canadian soldier-musician named Edward Fryer.  Yes, Eric Clapton is half Canadian, eh.  (more here)

(/offtopic)


----------



## Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah, that's it, underdog bands, exactly. 

The 1945 refers to your "An observation of my own about Taurus though: it seems to spawn an unusually high number of natural musicians" comment. Astrology deals in years as well as months.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



They must have got leave earlier than 1946 because that year there was a baby boom. I know because I was one of them.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

The baby boom was in the 1950s, was it not?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> The baby boom was in the 1950s, was it not?



Maybe, but 1946 was a boom year too.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



OK, I'm missing how "Taurus" translates to "1945"...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2014)

*Tax day eclipse of the moon *

Last month, we had our first full moon on Valentine's Day since the 1960s.

In mid-April, our full moon will fall on another significant, but much less romantic, day.

The April full moon comes on income tax day - when we have to pay Uncle Sam what we owe, or at least file income tax paperwork if we know what's good for us.

But to make the April 15 full moon more memorable, in a good way, something really cool will happen to the tax day full moon.

Early that morning, the moon will slip into Earth's shadow and remain there for over an hour. It's a total lunar eclipse, the first of two we can see this year. Unlike a solar eclipse, no viewing precautions are needed when looking at an eclipse of the moon.

But seeing the April 15 eclipse will be, ahem, somewhat "taxing." It starts at 2 a.m. on a Tuesday morning and lasts until dawn.

Eclipses of the moon happen when the shadow of Earth falls on the moon. This can happen only at full moon because that's the only time when the sun, Earth and moon are lined up in a straight line. But there isn't a lunar eclipse at every full moon. Most full moons miss Earth's shadow because the orbit of the moon around Earth and Earth's orbit around the sun don't lie in the same plane. They differ by a few degrees.

Backyard Universe: Tax day eclipse of the moon - fayobserver.com: Living


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2014)

> *Red moon by morning: Total lunar eclipse on tax day (Blood Moon)*
> 
> If you are already planning to be up early on April 15, setting the alarm for just a few hours earlier &#8212; or staying up a little later &#8212; might be worth your while in the most celestial way: A total eclipse of the moon will occur between 1:58 a.m. and 5:33 a.m., according to Skip Bird, outreach director for the Westminster Astronomical Society.
> 
> ...



_According to data on NASA&#8217;s eclipse webpage, this will be the first total lunar eclipse visible from North America since Dec. 5, 2010. It is also the first in a tetrad, a group of four consecutive total lunar eclipses: The next three eclipses in the tetrad will take place on Oct. 8, 2014, April 4, 2015 and Sept. 28, 2015._


----------



## mal (Apr 11, 2014)

Wife and I are both Leo's... Bet. 



peace...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2014)

mal said:


> Wife and I are both Leo's... Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



People around here really like the Leos.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> > *Red moon by morning: Total lunar eclipse on tax day (Blood Moon)*
> >
> > If you are already planning to be up early on April 15, setting the alarm for just a few hours earlier  or staying up a little later  might be worth your while in the most celestial way: A total eclipse of the moon will occur between 1:58 a.m. and 5:33 a.m., according to Skip Bird, outreach director for the Westminster Astronomical Society.
> >
> ...



They really don't say where the eclipse shows up but I found a map -- it pretty much covers all of the Americas except western Alaska and eastern Brazil:




Europe: nothing to see here, move along...

More at this site, including event times in each time zone...

Good reminder Sarah 

>> For many ancient cultures, an eclipse of any sort was a terrifying event, unpredictable and full of ominous forbearing <<​
Well, it's tax day.  They were right.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I are both Leo's... Bet.
> ...



Unless they're named O'Bama of curse...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > *Red moon by morning: Total lunar eclipse on tax day (Blood Moon)*
> ...



Thank you.  Good info, Pogo.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Four Scorpios already.



I think Scorpios are often the first ones out of the gate.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Four Scorpios already.
> ...



Typical Alpha-Male types.  Yepp.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



-- or so they fancy themselves ... 

Actually, Astrologically Aries Approximates the Alpha.  Scorpio's a 'fixed' sign.  Not in the sexual sense but the dynamic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm a Scorpio and my wife had an astrologer prepare my Chart and a reading as a present.

Believe it or not, in the hour I spent on the phone with the astrologer he said some amazing accurate things about me just by interpreting the chart. Specific things about relationships, business, physical ability. Far more accurate than climate scientists at predicting global warming


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




Could very well be, but I know a helluva  lot of football coaches, band directors, wrestling coaches and the like who are Scorpios.  Are you an Aries?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm a Scorpio and my wife had an astrologer prepare my Chart and a reading as a present.
> 
> Believe it or not, in the hour I spent on the phone with the astrologer he said some amazing accurate things about me just by interpreting the chart. Specific things about relationships, business, physical ability. *Far more accurate than climate scientists at predicting global warming*




lolz......


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



No, I'm an astrologer.
As I read it, the question wasn't about coaches and directors; it was about "being in first".  And that indicates Aries if it indicates anything.

Scorpio tends to like the investigative arts.  I think that's why I like history; I like to know the derivations of things.  I'm not born under Scorpio but it looms pretty large in my natal chart.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Oh, got it. Not really too much up on that stuff.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2014)

No parking in red zones except on Saturday.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bZ_hMvACYo]Deep Purple - Maybe I'm a Leo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Also surgery, chemistry and things watery including drink, and anything to do with knives or death. 
Not committing it ... necessarily...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Deep Purple - Maybe I'm a Leo - YouTube



  Love this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Whutt?!?!  Knives?!?!? Death?!?!?


----------



## Ropey (Apr 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Scorpios as a whole? It's somewhat fanciful at best.

The readings fancy the people and Scorpios are often quickly out of the gate in choices. They chose to come into this thread quickly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Indeed. Alpha males. (and females, I think)


----------



## Ropey (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I think Scorpio has to do with the recognition of opportunities in short to long term. 

There's a lot of Apha signs but I'd also go with Aries.  Scorpios are more reserved with watchful characteristics that are often more Omega than Alpha. Yes, Scorpio has a bite and can be scathingly acidic but they tend to stay back when they don't see clear opportunities and the Alpha usually will make that opportunity happen.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



So, does that make me an "Ariesorpio"???


----------



## Ropey (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Hmm... channeling oddball...






Yeah, it's all connected man. Like dig these positive waves. With positive waves like this flowing around?

It's gotta be something. What, I dunno, but something winning.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2014)

I just found my copy of Ursula Roberts booklet called. "Hints for harmony of body and soul"
I looked it up on the web and found it is for sale on amazon for £4. It goes into the subject of astrological signs.It has about two pages on each sign, and I am not going to type it all, but it says the following about Scorpio. (October 20 to November 20)

Element= water in the second degree.
Life lesson= Peace and orderliness, negative aspect, quick temper and suspicion.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

I am Hermit, Sign of the Crab.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 13, 2014)

As I'm Aquarius , Gemini, Aries  and Libra are supposed to be my best matches as we are element creatures.
My first wife is a Libra.  Hmmm, we are still good friends.  We worked hard not to have an ugly divorce for the benefit of of our kids and so we'd have open communication in regards to bringing up our two daughters.  It worked out great. My second wife is a Scorpio, which is one of the signs I am supposed to have problems with.  She's a feisty one alright, but I'm really laid back.  When she's in one of her moods, I just leave her alone.  Sometimes I'll do something special for her, but it has little effect so just plain getting out of her way seems the best approach. She often will warn me that she's in one of those moods. We do get alone pretty weli overall as we both have the same attitudes about most things.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2014)

Hints for harmony of body and soul, by Ursula Roberts.

Taurus (20th april to 20th May)
Element= first degree of earth.
Life lesson= Service. Negative aspect: domination possesiveness.

Virgo ( 20th August to 20th September)
Element= Second degree of earth.
Life lesson= Creativeness and order. Negative aspect: fussiness.

Capricorn ( 20th December to 20th January)
Element= Earth in the third degree.
Life lesson=Service. Negative aspect: Exhaustion.

Cancer ( 20th June to 20th July)
Element= Water in the first degree.
Life lesson Peace. Negative aspect: stagnation 

Scorpio (20th October to 20th November)
Element= Water in the first degree
Life lesson= Peace and orderliness. Negative aspect: quick temper, suspicion.

Pisces (20th February to 20th March)
Element= Water in the third degree.
Life lesson= Peace. Negative aspect: Uncertainty; desire to copy other people.

Gemini (20th May to 20th June)
Element= Air in the first degree)
Life lesson= Unity. Negative aspect: Dispersal; vaccilation.

Libra ( 20th September to 20th October)
Element= Air in the second degree.
Life lesson= unity and balance. Negative aspect: Suspicion, restlessness.

Aquarius (20th January to 20th February)
Element= Air in the third degree.
Life lesson= Unity. Negative aspect: over abundance and overbearing.

Aries (20th March to 20th April)
Element= Fire in the first degree.
Life lesson= Love. Negative aspect; Possessiveness.

Leo ( 20th July to 20th August)
Element= Fire in the second degree.
Life lesson= Universal love. Negative aspect: self pity.

Sagittarius (20th November to 20th December)
Element= Fire in the third degree
Life lesson= Universal love. Negative aspect: Self will.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, Dajjal.  Informative.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

You know, it just occurred to me that the signs were given new dates in late 2011:

Zodiac Signs Change due to Polar Shift: Get your new Sign

Sorry, been busy a lot. Has that already been discussed. I just noticed that, if that graphic still holds, then my sun-sign changed..... funny, I don't feel any different. 


But then, CNN says nothing has changed:



So, am I Scorpio, or Libra, or maybe Librorprio??


----------



## R.D. (Apr 13, 2014)

Whew, I just made the cut.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> As I'm Aquarius , Gemini, Aries  and Libra are supposed to be my best matches as we are element creatures.
> My first wife is a Libra.  Hmmm, we are still good friends.  We worked hard not to have an ugly divorce for the benefit of of our kids and so we'd have open communication in regards to bringing up our two daughters.  It worked out great. My second wife is a Scorpio, which is one of the signs I am supposed to have problems with.  She's a feisty one alright, but I'm really laid back.  When she's in one of her moods, I just leave her alone.  Sometimes I'll do something special for her, but it has little effect so just plain getting out of her way seems the best approach. She often will warn me that she's in one of those moods. We do get alone pretty weli overall as we both have the same attitudes about most things.





I'm a Scorpio....my wife is Aquarian like your situation above.  Aquarians suck at emotion.  Generally they suck at getting real.  Scorpios ground you guys and keep it very real...whether you like it or not.  I feel for my wife, because she never knows what her emotions are.  Completely clueless.  

You folks (Aquarians) help Scorpios chill the fuck out.  You been lightness, goofiness, and some fun to the relationship.  It can work if you really respect each other's boundaries.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm Aquarius , Gemini, Aries  and Libra are supposed to be my best matches as we are element creatures.
> ...




I'm an Aquarian who is very in tune with my emotions...my problem is my stubborn pride, and I won't always share those emotions, but I know what I'm feeling. I think sometimes it's about wanting to feel in control of the situation and doing things on my terms.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> You know, it just occurred to me that the signs were given new dates in late 2011:
> 
> Zodiac Signs Change due to Polar Shift: Get your new Sign
> 
> ...



Scorpio's "influence" is generally regarded as much stronger than Libra's, which is subtle, so if you're on the fence, there's that....

RE the changing signs idea: a guy named Stephen Schmidt published a book about 40 years ago called "The Astrology 14 Horoscope" incorporating the new signs Cetus and Ophiucus (the latter of which became my "new" sign).  I shared the book with another astrology person and we came to the same conclusion: "Stephen Schmidt wanted to make some money".


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...




Wow....you are usual.  I get along very well with Aquarians.  Three of the best male friends I have had in my life were Aquarian.  My wife's birthday is Jan 29.  None of them ever knew what they were feeling.  My wife says 99% of the time she has no clue.  I would say ditto my male friends.  

Aquarians are great people.  They do tend to rationalize their behavior quite a bit.  But they are generally friendly and open minded.  Usually fun to hang out with.  I really like them.  Also like the general acceptance of different people and ideas.  Truly humanitarian.  Btw...I thing the women do Aquarius better than the men.  If you are in touch with your emotions that is a big bonus.  That has not been my experience.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Thanks, Dajjal.  Informative.



If anyone wants to know more about their sign according to Ursula Roberts, I will post some of her writings. But I will have to edit it,  as I will have to type it all in myself.
I cannot find it online, but the booklet is for sale at Amazon.

Hints for harmony of body and soul, by Ursula Roberts.

I attended a number of her trance lectures at the spiritualist association in London during the 1970's.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I don't put a lot of stock in it, but I think there are trends that could be used to generalize traits. In my case, it could also have something to do with being on the cusp of Aquarius/Capricorn. Anyone who I hang out with will not escape sharing some laughs with me, but I also find people who I barely know wanting to confide in me. I'm a good listener and I think I give good advice, but only when it's solicited.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I just don't see that pattern in an astrological sense.  The headstrong pioneering element is mostly associated with Aries specifically, and fire signs (Aries/Leo/Sag) generally.  Scorpio's water, which means deeper, but no particular indication of "firstness" per se.  And the Cardinal signs would be the most energetic (Aries/Cancer/Libra/Capricorn).

 If Scorpio took the lead here in a small poll sample, it's coincidental.  Actually for a thread like this I'd say whoever got in first was simply luck of the draw.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Moral: stay away from Sherry's unsolicited advice.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I can be a bit of blunt bitch.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a good place to watch the Blood Moon eclipse in the early morning hours of the 15th.  I love this site and if you don't plan on going outside to watch, here ya go:

Slooh


----------



## Grandma (Apr 13, 2014)

That's right, we have a Blood Moon eclipse coming up, as well as a Grand Cross!

Both are negative. Be ready for more irrationality and meltdowns. Be ready for some things to come to a permanent conclusion, you'll have to move on from that point with a new normal.

Yeah, it's vague, I know.

In the early hours of the 15th, the Moon (in Libra) will be opposite the Sun - and close to Mars. Sun-Moon oppositions are considered bad omens, and there will be 3 more of these over the next 2 years.

Next week retrograde (weakened) Mars in Libra is opposite Uranus in Aries. Jupiter, in Cancer, is opposite Pluto in Capricorn. These oppositions form a cross in the Cardinal signs - forcing change.

There's going to be considerable upheaval, particularly for people with natal planets in Cardinal signs.

April and the Cardinal Grand Cross

2014 Cardinal Grand Cross: A Direct Hit


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> That's right, we have a Blood Moon eclipse coming up, as well as a Grand Cross!
> 
> Both are negative. Be ready for more irrationality and meltdowns. Be ready for some things to come to a permanent conclusion, you'll have to move on from that point with a new normal.
> 
> ...



Yes, but apparently, Europe is going to be spared these horrors, or most of them.

Why do we always get left out of the fun?!?!?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> That's right, we have a Blood Moon eclipse coming up, as well as a Grand Cross!
> 
> Both are negative. Be ready for more irrationality and meltdowns. Be ready for some things to come to a permanent conclusion, you'll have to move on from that point with a new normal.
> 
> ...





I like your interpretation and agree, I would only add a few things.  Jupiter opposite Pluto can often indicate a serious misuse of power, often of a criminal or devious, or hidden nature.  With Uranus and Mars involved it will explode into the open.  No one will be able to keep it under wraps.  Pluto in Capricorn would indicate a large Government or Business involvement.  

Something in the Obama Administration or some other Government entity?  I have no idea...but I would guess something will explode that is likely criminal...and will be very embarrassing to a lot of corrupt individuals.  Interesting the 15th is Tax day.  Hummmm....
It will all be interesting to see.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Ropey said:


> There's a lot of Apha signs but I'd also go with Aries.  Scorpios are more reserved with watchful characteristics that are often more Omega than Alpha. Yes, Scorpio has a bite and can be scathingly acidic but they tend to stay back when they don't see clear opportunities and the Alpha usually will make that opportunity happen.



^ I posted this after the post you quoted to clarify myself since I agreed with you although I'm far more limited in my astrological scope.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, we have a Blood Moon eclipse coming up, as well as a Grand Cross!
> ...



Eh -- transits.  Never put much stock in that.  I think it's a way stretch.

If anyone feels these predicted effects it would be me, as my own Grand Cross matches the same cardinal signs in this forecast, including both my sun and moon (and Mars for that matter).  All I see, or expect, is weird weather -- had 78 today and a forecast 22 on Tuesday.  That's about it.

By the way that "sun-moon opposition".... we have a word for it, it's called the full moon, and we have 13 a year.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



But they don't always result in an eclipse. Actually I'm not sure they're within range of 180 degrees all the time. This time they definitely are.

The transits can play hell, I used to work out my daily charts well in advance and then look back on them as the actual dates arrived. Pretty accurate. 

Just remember that if a negative situation arises, force yourself to bite your tongue and take the high road.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, we have a Blood Moon eclipse coming up, as well as a Grand Cross!
> ...



I don't think the negativity resides in one arena, and I don't think it would be necessarily a criminal act, but more like extreme overreaction. That said, this would be a good two weeks for Congress to take a vacation.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



OK, always good advice.

But on that moon thing -- a full moon IS a sun-moon opposition, always, just as a new moon is a conjunct.  I can kinda see both sides: on the one hand an eclipse is only a shadow.  We make a big deal of them because they're rare, and rightly so, but it's just an accident of light, not a particularly different aspect.  Looked at another way, on the rest of the full moons there's the same shadow every other time, it just doesn't quite hit this planet.  Now the square with all four cardinal signs, I'd put more significance in that, if there's anything to transits; that's more unusual.

On the other hand my very unscientific empirical observation suggests eclipses are more often than not accompanied by some kind of turbulence in the local weather.  It just seems to rarely occur in peace; there usually seems to be some kind of turbulence or uncertainty with it. 

Sadly it looks like the sky will be overcast around here and for a lot of the eastern US during the eclipse.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

I got woken up by these people talking about the eclipse.  I couldn't figure out who was talking at this hour in my house.  

Slooh Live Events


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

That is a cool site Sarah.  Rather see it live, but sadly it's not just cloudy but pouring rain here


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> That is a cool site Sarah.  Rather see it live, but sadly it's not just cloudy but pouring rain here



Yeah, I actually subscribed to the site for awhile a couple of years ago.  They have some really smart people there, it's highly informative whenever we have a celestial event.  I was nowhere near their level so I stopped paying but I still visit.

Keep it in favs, Pogo.  You'll need Slooh again for sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

They just introduced a new educator at Slooh, he's in Michigan.  He just said they have snow too.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm starting to see the red color in the shadow.


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2014)

I've decided to post astronomy in this thread too.  Tonight at around 9:30 EDT:



> Saturn Opposition Coverage
> 
> Slooh will cover Saturn as it reaches its closest point to Earth for 2014 hosted by Geoff Fox and Slooh Astronomer Bob Berman
> 
> Slooh


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2014)

The telescope is being pointed at the opposition of Saturn to the sun now.  If you'd like to watch and listen to it's significance, go to:

Saturn Opposition: Canary Islands - May 10, 2014 | Slooh


----------



## Wake (May 20, 2014)

I think this is a pretty neat thread, Sarah. 

I'm a Gemini, btw.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 20, 2014)

Gemini as well.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2014)

Wake said:


> I think this is a pretty neat thread, Sarah.
> 
> I'm a Gemini, btw.



Thanks.  There are some great contributions if you read back through.


----------



## Wake (May 20, 2014)

Is anyone else disturbed by the accuracy in some of these zodiac sign articles?

Gemini Sign


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2014)

Wake said:


> I think this is a pretty neat thread, Sarah.
> 
> I'm a Gemini, btw.



Both of you?


----------



## Diana1180 (May 20, 2014)

Wake said:


> Is anyone else disturbed by the accuracy in some of these zodiac sign articles?
> 
> Gemini Sign



It can be very scary lol.

Especially the "dating a Gemini woman" part...

Pretty spot on.


----------



## JWBooth (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2014)

Wake said:


> Is anyone else disturbed by the accuracy in some of these zodiac sign articles?
> 
> Gemini Sign



I've never found even a hint of accuracy in any of them. Astrology is just a little less accurate than fortune cookies - and doesn't taste as good...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2014)

Aries: You have a spring in your step. Maybe you shouldn&#8217;t be smuggling out merchandise from your job at the Slinky factory. If you try to run, there will be more bounce to your ounces down the stairs.

Taurus: A sweet gesture on Friday will warm the cockles of your heart. Or it could just be indigestion. Avoid the meatball sub or you won&#8217;t know whether to be flattered or in need of Tums.

Gemini: Every dog has his day, but the smart pups know how to score at night, too. Sniff out some opportunities so you can howl at the moon this weekend.

Cancer: Good intentions may cobble the road to Hades, but bad intentions and few brain cells will land you on the news or reality TV. Enjoy your fame, it&#8217;s only a matter of time before you&#8217;re living in your truck with a disturbed ferret.

Leo: If you have a path to success, there&#8217;s no need to map out the entire road system of Middle-earth. Follow where your feet take you, and don&#8217;t worry about the cool things you&#8217;re missing on those other trails.

Virgo: Reach out to someone this week. If they slap your hand away, perform the most complicated jive handshake ever on them and walk away knowing you are the epitome of awkward yet cool. Which is still awkward.

Libra: You have a major opportunity coming up at work, so take time and prepare. Flying by the seat of your pants will only give you a wedgie and there&#8217;s no decent in-flight movie except the recurring nightmares of your failures.

Scorpio: If your dreams are the key, your wild paranoia is the triple-deadbolted lock trapping your psyche. You could pick it like a master safecracker, or just blast the sucker with a few Bloody Marys and release the Kraken of your soul.

Sagittarius: Success may taste sweet, but it can also rot your teeth and give you a twitch if you&#8217;re not made to handle it. Be content with the occasional treat of good fortune.

Capricorn: You can try to be outrageous, but you can&#8217;t top a man with nothing to lose but his mind and his underwear. Know when you&#8217;ve been beaten in the Crazy Olympics, and tip your hat so you don&#8217;t have to see his junk.

Aquarius: Just your luck; you&#8217;ve broken through the barriers and discovered the sky&#8217;s the limit, but you&#8217;ve also learned you have a fear of wide open spaces. Keep climbing toward the stars, just don&#8217;t look down, up or sideways while doing it.

Pisces: Happiness isn&#8217;t about never getting hurt, it&#8217;s yanking off the Band-Aid and realizing you healed up just fine. Also, if you have a cool scar, you can score free beer on a night out.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2014)

Join Slooh for live coverage of the comet responsible for the potentially great meteor shower on the same night with special guest Dr. Peter Jenniskens.

Also ...

New Meteor Shower Coverage


Join Geoff Fox and Bob Berman for live all-night coverage of this intriguing new meteor shower and its parent comet, 209P/LINEAR.

http://live.slooh.com/


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2014)

*Discovered on April 23rd by NASAs Wide-Field Infrared Survey Explorer (WISE), Near Earth-Asteroid 2014 HQ124, now nicknamed The Beast, *with an estimated diameter of a Nimitz-class aircraft carrier (325 meters / 1066 feet) and traveling at approximately 31,000 MPH (14 km/s), will race by Earth this week at a worrisome three lunar distances away.

Slooh will cover The Beast live on Thursday, June 5th starting at 11:30 AM PDT / 2:30 PM EDT / 18:30 UTC - International Times: Event Time Announcer - Slooh's Coverage of Asteroid 2014 HQ124 . Slooh will broadcast the event live from Australia, featuring time lapse imagery from Sloohs robotic observatory in Chile.

Viewers can watch the live asteroid broadcast free on Slooh.com. The image stream will be accompanied by discussions led by Slooh host, Geoff Fox, Slooh astronomer, Bob Berman, and Slooh friend, Dr. Mark Boslough, an expert on planetary impacts and global catastrophes and frequent participant on many science TV documentaries. Viewers can follow updates on the show by using the hashtag #Sloohbeast.

www.slooh.com


----------



## Peach (Jun 5, 2014)

I was born a Pisces, but was removed early due to complications, my mother was a Type diabetic. I always wondered if that made a difference; )


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

I think it is supposed to be the actual time of birth.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm a Leo, but I don't really have any astrological preferences that I'm aware of.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I've never found even a hint of accuracy in any of them. Astrology is just a little less accurate than fortune cookies - and doesn't taste as good...


 
I never liked fortune cookies.  I read the fortune but I never eat the cookie.  I wonder if that's bad luck?  THAT must be why my fortunes never come true!!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder if people actually make important life decisions based on this stuff?  Oh noes!  I'm not compatible with an Aquarius.  I can't date him!  Lol!  

You think?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm on the cusp of Capricorn and Aquarius.  That's all I know...  I'll just take the positive aspects of both, lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I'm on the cusp of Capricorn and Aquarius.  That's all I know...  I'll just take the positive aspects of both, lol.



Well get off it, so they can move their hand.....


----------



## MMC (Aug 22, 2014)

*Pisces*......but I don't drink Beer. lol


----------

